# BofA email scam



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

If you have a Bank of America account, Do Not respond to any email you get from them. It wants to "update your info". DW received a "notice" from someone claiming to be BofA on very offical looking forms. Problem is; we don't have an account there. She contacted BofA right away and was told they are just becoming aware of the problem. 

I imagine most of us here wouldn't be fooled by this, but I thought I'd spread the word just to be safe.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I've been getting several e-mails like this but not from B of A.

I use Outlook Express with the preview pane and I found that if I hover over the link, at the very bottom of my OE window, it displays where the link will send you. More often then not, the link site ends in something like .RU (Romania). I then do a hard delete of the e-mail.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Many scams out there...*

I kept getting a similar email supposedly from "PayPal". I contacted them at their legitimate link and emailed them a copy of the web page. They finally caught the parties responsible and shut them down. Don't answer any unsolicited requests for sensitive information. *ALWAYS* report such attempts to the LEGITIMATE service provider.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

She also contacted the PA. AG and send the email to him.


----------

